# Paradigm Studio 100s Pricing ?



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking into getting a pair of Studio 100's. I have only 1 Paradigm dealer in a 100mile radius of me. I went there and demoed them this past week. Also demoed a few b&w and KEF. I def want to pick up a pair of the 100s after hearing them. Only problem is the price tag. They have them set at $3500 which is paradigms msrp. When i call another dealer they will not give me a price over the phone besides the msrp. I guess its one of paradigms rules. Which doesnt make to much sense to me. All he could tell me is that they offer them at his store for quite a bit less. But its 247 miles from me. So i am wondering what the going rate is for a pair so i can go to my dealer and tell them i can get them for "said price" at the next dealer closest to me and see if they will match the price. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

I almost got a set of Paradigm's many moons ago. Tax return was not what I was expecting, and I couldn't get them.

Anyway, I don't know if things are still the same or not, but the dealer at the time did work on the price for me, but I also wasn't looking at such expensive speakers.

The only thing I can suggest is to stall at the dealer, act like you might walk out. Don't let them know how badly you want them. If they are limited items, they might not be able to move on the price. I really don't know, but it should be up to the sales person to be able to move on the price a little. As far as I know, for most speakers, both the dealer and the sales person are allowed to cut in to the profits a little bit on items. Again, it might come down to how hot and limited the item is. They might be in a position to hold at MSRP.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

tsweers89 said:


> Looking into getting a pair of Studio 100's. I have only 1 Paradigm dealer in a 100mile radius of me. I went there and demoed them this past week. Also demoed a few b&w and KEF. I def want to pick up a pair of the 100s after hearing them. Only problem is the price tag. They have them set at $3500 which is paradigms msrp. When i call another dealer they will not give me a price over the phone besides the msrp. I guess its one of paradigms rules. Which doesnt make to much sense to me. All he could tell me is that they offer them at his store for quite a bit less. But its 247 miles from me. So i am wondering what the going rate is for a pair so i can go to my dealer and tell them i can get them for "said price" at the next dealer closest to me and see if they will match the price. Any info would be helpful.


if somone doesnt get back to you with pricing, maybe you can go on craigslist and put an ad asking a local to get the pricing for you, and you tip them via paypal . for a $3500 pair of speakers I'm sure the savings, time and gas would easily be worth the tip. tell them you need to get some proof that they went to the store like a scanned image of the business card or something.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Paradigm is one of the more stringent AV Companies in respect to Retailers selling their Speakers below MSRP. However, once you have a relationship with a store, discounts usually are possible. In addition, it is next to impossible to find them brand new online as they have really worked hard at keeping the Grey Market non existent.

All of this does help when it comes to Resale Values. If you go to Audiogon, you will often see they hold their value far better than most. The Studio 100's are excellent speakers. Given the investment, I would certainly advocate auditioning as many other Brands as possible in the price range.

My last speaker setup was actually Paradigm Studio 100's (Front/Surrounds), Studio CC, and Paradigm Subwoofer. I really enjoyed them and got a great return when I sold them to offset the speakers I have now.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks all for the helpful posts. From other sites/forums i have posted it seems most have gotten them for $2800-2900 a set. Which is def something i can handle. I will try and audition others in the same price range before i make a final decision but it is hard as i don't have many places to go in my area.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tsweers89 said:


> Thanks all for the helpful posts. From other sites/forums i have posted it seems most have gotten them for $2800-2900 a set. Which is def something i can handle. I will try and audition others in the same price range before i make a final decision but it is hard as i don't have many places to go in my area.


Hello,
I would call the Dealer that is 250 Miles away and explain the situation. With Paradigm being protective about pricing, most Sales Associates will not give a quote over the phone. However, you could simply ask if there is any flexibility without being specific.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tsweers89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. I will try that.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would also let the closer dealer know that they have lost a sale because they would not deal.


----------

